# Inshore fishing



## mtac454 (Apr 23, 2011)

Can someone tell me a good inshore place where i can go fishing with my sons. I would really like to catchMackeral, reds, sheepshead, or anything big. Today we went to bob sykes bridge, and shoreline park but nothig bit other than a couple pinfish. Any sugestions on bait, tackle, and locations?


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Go by Hot Spot bait & tackle in Gulf Breeze, they will tell what is bitting, where to go, and what to fish with and how to use it.

Charles


----------



## mtac454 (Apr 23, 2011)

Any body else have any sugestions? And can I catch cobia and reds off of bob sykes


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

reds yes, cobia very doubtful but you never know. get some gotcha plugs and you should have some spanish, theres plenty of sheepshead but theyre really good at stealing your bait away, ive given up on catching em, i just shoot em. 

but the spanish are around really thick, ive limited every time with gotchas, seen some decent reds caught when the menhaden are moving through


----------



## mtac454 (Apr 23, 2011)

Can you catch them at Bob Sykes


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Yes reds Spanish and all above mentioned. You can catch juvenile cobia on occasion. Try live bull minnows on the bottom for redfish and flounder. Fish under the bridge next to pilings.


----------



## mtac454 (Apr 23, 2011)

By under the bridge do you mean drop a line underneath Bob Sykes or the bridge that takes you to the beach and what leers would be best to keep from getting caught?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

The bridge that you actually drive to the beach on.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Hot Dog is right. You really should go by a local tackle store and let them set you up. You will get the opportunity to speak with people that fish for a living and are on the water 5 days a week. That would be your best bet if you want to do this right.


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Gulf breeze bait and tackle is very good at putting people on fish and you can't beat their experience and freindly service its my first choice as a local


----------



## johnboatjoe (Apr 26, 2011)

I do agreed the gulgbreeze bait shop is the best in the area


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

Picked up a sweet little diawa light rod/reel combo at hot spots with a groupon coupon my wife got for me online, took it to orieole beach pier at sunset, hooked up on a 12 inch red, a speck, and catfish after dark, fun times with the smaller rod


----------

